# Where to buy 1030E carb 632370A ??



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

I have the following

Model: 10304E SER: 45063264 (per auger bucket decal)
Engine: HMSK100 159236T Tecumseh (per hard to read embossed silver strip on engine)
Carburetor: 632370A

Parts are here
https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j.../hmsk-100/hmsk100-159236t/engine-parts-list-1

I have no history for the machine but everything seems sound, transmission, augers, engine, even the headlight.

The engine was running rough and would stall out (today in summer). 
I cleaned the carb.. no significant improvement. I re-cleaned and even used an ultrasonic tank... Still is rough and stalling and hunting.
BTW The idler needle has been removed, cleaned and reinserted as part of the "deep clean"

So I'm about to give in on this carb and buy a cheap replacement unless there's a magic silver bullet that I'm missing.
I read that the emulsion tube is fixed and can be problematic. That may just be rumor.

I notice there are several vendors on eBay and Amazon selling these for $12-$15. I don't want to pay $92 at Jacks.

Has anyone recently bought one of these low-price carburetors that they are happy with? 
Can you remember which vendor you bought it from?
It might also be nice to know which of the cheap vendors to avoid if you've been stung by them.

I'd rather go with a supplier that someone has already used instead of playing quality-roulette.
They all look to be adjustable so that's nice.

Thanks for any help 

Some photos just for completeness
https://goo.gl/photos/qiRjr335iMXpHTDY7


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I know you don't like taking chances with the quality but MANY here including myself have had great luck with the Ebay carbs, Just ordered two tonight, Also they sell adjustable carbs which are SO much better so you can tune out any hunting as you are experiencing, I refuse to buy any more fixed jet carbs since I discovered they can be purchased with needles on them. They are cheap and work well, I have yet to get a bad one and have ordered and installed dozens of them, A rebuild kit cost almost the same.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Carbure...663092?hash=item3d023e9db4:g:ZGcAAOSwLVZVjOoT


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Dauntae said:


> I know you don't like taking chances with the quality but MANY here including myself have had great luck with the Ebay carbs, Just ordered two tonight, Also they sell adjustable carbs which are SO much better so you can tune out any hunting as you are experiencing, I refuse to buy any more fixed jet carbs since I discovered they can be purchased with needles on them. They are cheap and work well, I have yet to get a bad one and have ordered and installed dozens of them, A rebuild kit cost almost the same.
> New Carburetor for Tecumseh 632370A 632370 632110 fits HM100 HMSK100 with Gasket | eBay


Thanks for that
BTW I agree about the non-adjustable carbs and fired up a thread this past week explaining why they can't work well at all altitudes.
In my case it didn't even work at all. I'm at above 5000 feet.

One quick clarification...
Is that a link to a vendor you've used in the past for this carburetor and are happy with... or is it someone you've never actually used or just used recently and therefore not yet mounted the carb onto a machine?

I could just order one and find out.. but if you have used this exact carb from this exact vendor and were happy with it.... then that would be great news.
Thanks again


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I have ordered from the vender but not this particular carb, Most carbs have been for the 5hp Tec engines, But have ordered two for my 10hp but don't remember which vendor I got them from, One was for a wood chipper and no primer nipple. I usually order the lowest priced with good feedback and so far I have not had a bad one yet. I am sure there are bad ones out there but they seem to be rare and that is a good thing.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Dauntae said:


> I have ordered from the vender but not this particular carb, Most carbs have been for the 5hp Tec engines, But have ordered two for my 10hp but don't remember which vendor I got them from, One was for a wood chipper and no primer nipple. I usually order the lowest priced with good feedback and so far I have not had a bad one yet. I am sure there are bad ones out there but they seem to be rare and that is a good thing.


Got it.. I'll take the risk and use that vendor.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

OH Nice Snapper, I got into fixing blowers when I got my first one with my house back in 2014, A snapper 6/22 and got it running and it's still starting first pull and dead on dependable. Keeping it as the backup now that I have my Ariens 1027LE but needed a larger blower as I live on a main road and the EOD commonly gets to be 3+ ft high in a average snow fall and the little snapper just had to work too hard.


----------

